# Ribs in the smoker...



## floridasmoker (Nov 26, 2005)

Afternoon All,

   Thought I'd share a picture with everyone of the ribs I have smoking. Dont they look good. I've been smoking them with wild cherry....Hope they taste good. Have a good day everyone.

                                       Floridasmoker


----------



## mikeold (Nov 26, 2005)

Mouth watering!! Are you willing to ship to PA?

Mike


----------



## floridasmoker (Nov 26, 2005)

they are already being shipped......


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 27, 2005)

Florida Smoker,
      Great picture and I hope the ribs tasted as good as they look! I still can't get over that somker. It's really neat.


Fl. Bill


----------



## monty (Nov 27, 2005)

That smoker is nothing less than awesome! My workplace has a complete welding shop within it and I am inspired!   :D  :idea:  :!: 
Monty


----------



## floridasmoker (Nov 27, 2005)

Good Morning all,

    Those ribs were so good last night. We had my father-in-law over last night and he couldnt stop eating them. Guess my first batch of ribs in this smoker were really good. Possibly left them in a tad too long but still really good. SRMonty, if you have a weld shop then you should already have one of these built by now. Good luck...

                               Gary


----------



## monty (Nov 27, 2005)

Gary, just out of curiosity, was there a donor unit or was your smoker constructed totally from raw materials? And if from raw materials what are the material specs and approximately how much does that magical smoker of yours weigh? 
The welding shop in my place of employment is available to me if I provide materials. We drive big plow trucks, operate heavy machinery and break things regularly! All part of growing up! :D
Monty


----------



## burksmoke (Nov 30, 2005)

Those really look great!

Here is a pic from Sept. of some ribs I cooked.  I'm new to forum Howdy! from Burkburnett, TX.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 30, 2005)

Burksmoke, Welcome to the Greatest Forum on the 'net.  From what I can see of your rig you must be into smoking meats real serious like!! :D
Those Ribs look so good-maybe you can send up about a half dozen or so?  I just may have to brave the wind chill and some up this Saturday with a couple of fatties.

BTW-What brand of smoking rig are you using?


----------



## burksmoke (Dec 1, 2005)

The rig was made by Horizon Smokers in Perry, OK.  They built it for me this fall.  My previous rig was a little small for some of our feeds so I finally upgraded.

I've been smoking meat for about 9 years now.  Got the ribs down purty good but still working on perfecting the Brisket.  It is a real challenge here to find good brisket to smoke.  But I'm not gonna give up!

I really enjoy reading the threads on this forum.  Lot of good advice and good ideas.  I had to research to find out what you guys were referring to when you mentioned "fatties"  When I found out I thought HOW COME I DIDN'T THINK OF THAT?

Anyway good to meet you guys.


----------



## bob-bqn (Dec 1, 2005)

Howdy BURKSMOKE.

Nice rig you've got there! 8) I'll be having one built in Houston real soon.

We have some friends real close to your area stationed at the airbase.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2005)

BURKSMOKE, You ought to do up a fattie or two and then use the fattie for Country Gravy.  I have a gravy recipe posted somewhere on this board (Dutch's Gourmet Cowboy Gravy). It started out as a generic milk gravy recipe and one morning while fixing it I started rummaging through the fridge and found some diced onion and mushrooms that somehow avoided being used on the pizzas that we made the night before :D.  The evaporated milk got worked into the recipe when I got roped into a Cowboy cooking contest and we could only use those items found in a Country Store (circa late 1800's) like canned milk, the onion and mushrooms where considered as home grown produce though the Judges thought that the mushrooms where a bit exotic for the time period. :mrgreen: But what the heck- out of twenty teams, we took second place in the Breakfast category :D 

Anyways, enjoy the Forum and don't for get to share some of your tricks and tips that you have learned along the way!!


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 1, 2005)

Dutch's Gravy can be found on page two of:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...r=asc&&start=0

Great thread on fatties and sausage


----------



## burksmoke (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Guys

That gravy sounds really good.  I'll be trying it real soon.


----------



## floridasmoker (Dec 2, 2005)

That smoker does look pretty darn nice. SRMONTY, sorry for not getting back with you on the specs for my smoker. The one I have is custom made in my buddies weld shop his dad owns. It stands about 7ft tall and weighs about 300lbs. The body is made from a  1/8" thick halon bottle and the fire box is a round bottle of some kind?? It measures 24" from side to side and has 6 food racks. If there is anything else you want to know just let me know. Talk to yall later...

                    Florida smoker


----------



## monty (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks, Gary! As Thomas Edison said, "Invention is 10% inspiration and 90% perspiration!" This is my busy season and I will not have much time to tinker. As it stands I have a fully modded ECB, an old timer refrigerator waiting to be converted and now this beautiful creation leaps out at us! Thanks millions for sharing!
Monty


----------

